# Looking for help in Raleigh NC area



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I was asked by RGrimes (plowsite member here in Raleigh) to make this post and see if there might be anybody else here in the Raleigh NC area who would be interested in plowing with us. We have some major accounts that include, most of the areas major malls and some huge office parks. He is in contract talks right now for an IBM property that has 109 acres of parking lots. If it snows, we will have work. If your interested, send me a PM or leave a response with your contact information, plow equipment and we'll go from there.


----------



## LandscapeSteve (Dec 1, 2008)

Banksy - I'd like to help you with any plow events that may happen here in Raleigh. However, I don't have any equipment of my own, but like everyone else here in Raleigh, I am from the North (Ohio) and have over 10 years of plowing and salting experience. I am currently between jobs - and would be glad to help out if the weather demands. Let me Know.

Steve


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

Give me a call.... 252-258-5832


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. Landscapesteve and jadyejr, call Ray Grimes at 201-8696. I will actually be at his house tomorrow looking over all the trucks and I'll also give him your number if hasn't looked here yet jady. He has several trucks that need drivers, so it's ok if you don't have one.


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

Banksy;663554 said:


> Thanks for the responses. Landscapesteve and jadyejr, call Ray Grimes at 201-8696. I will actually be at his house tomorrow looking over all the trucks and I'll also give him your number if hasn't looked here yet jady. He has several trucks that need drivers, so it's ok if you don't have one.


LOL I just talked to him... Really good guy! I'm looking forward to working with you guys, I'm in Chicago and I'll be bringing a salt spreader back for him when I get back sometime next week.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

Steve, I have a seat I think you'll enjoy riding in I hope we hear from you. Ray Grimes 919-792-7391 my cell


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

I want to thank Banksy for running this Ad and the guys who answered thak you for coming aboard! If there is anyone else interested we still have room.

Ray Grimes


----------



## draynor (Dec 28, 2008)

Ray Could you use someone with a skid steer with bucket & possibly a Blizzard plow.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

YES we can I need more help ! where are you ? my number is 919-792-7391


----------



## LandscapeSteve (Dec 1, 2008)

Ray - What happened? I called about every 4 hrs and left messages both yesterday and today, and no response. I'll be ready the next time (in 4+ years). Just let me know what happened.


----------

